# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Enigma su codice tributo addizionale comunale

## TUTTO LAVORO

La risoluzione del 12/12/07 della Agenzia Entrate conferma che il versamento dell'addizionale comunale dal 01.01.08 dovrà essere versata con il codice tributo 3848.
Con detto codice non si riesce ad eseguire via on line il pagamento.
Diverse le interpretazioni lette, sentito il call center Agenzia Entrate il quale mi dice " mette il codice 3816, quello precedente, poi si vedrà.
Tra voi c'è qualcuno che ha già risolto il problema?? se si in che modo??.
Ringrazio chi volesse darmi una risposta, saluto e auguro buon lavoro.

----------


## Contabile

Accanto al codice tributo occorre indicare l'identidficativo catastale del comune di residenza del lavoratore. Ho appena inviato un F24 ed &#232; andato tutto ok

----------


## Niccolò

> ... sentito il call center Agenzia Entrate il quale mi dice " mette il codice 3816, quello precedente, poi si vedr&#224;.....

  
Si vedr&#224; che verr&#224; respinto  :Big Grin:  
E lo respingono anche sul cartaceo.

----------


## TUTTO LAVORO

ti ringrazio della sollecita risposta.
 - ho esposto il codice 3848 con il codice comune del lavoratore, 
 - anno riferimento 2007 
 - mese non compilato
dove ho errato? grazie

----------


## Contabile

In tutti i modelli F24 che mi ha "girato" il collega del lavoro, per l'invio telematico, nel campo rateazione/mese rif.  c'&#232; 0001 
Ho ricopiato cos&#236; &#232; tutto &#232; andato liscio

----------


## Niccolò

> ti ringrazio della sollecita risposta.
>  - ho esposto il codice 3848 con il codice comune del lavoratore, 
>  - anno riferimento 2007 
>  - mese non compilato
> dove ho errato? grazie

  Manca il mese. Se usi il programma ministeriale, ti può essere utile per una compilazione corretta.

----------


## TUTTO LAVORO

> In tutti i modelli F24 che mi ha "girato" il collega del lavoro, per l'invio telematico, nel campo rateazione/mese rif.  c'è 0001 
> Ho ricopiato così è tutto è andato liscio

  L'intoppo dell'invio è stato con il sistema hom banking, probabilmente l'istituto di credito su cui si appoggiano i pagamenti non aveva ancora aggiornato i codici, xchè non riuscivo ad inviare in nessun modo ( con e senza inserimento dello 0001, con e senza l'indicazione dell'anno e ecc).......per risolvere provi di tutto prima che il panico ti assalga........ Oggi  ho fatto i pagamenti con il sistema ministeriale ed è andato tutto ok. 
grazieeeeeeeeee

----------


## TUTTO LAVORO

> Manca il mese. Se usi il programma ministeriale, ti può essere utile per una compilazione corretta.

  Il problema è stato con home banking, oggi con il ministeriale è andato tutto ok in quanto alla fonte avevo inserito tutti i dati. grazie

----------


## charline

A tal proposito &#232; stato pubblicato un comunicato stampa  http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...odelli_F24.pdf

----------


## cinzia.sed

Vorrei cortesemente un chiarimento:
ho 5 dipendenti che abitano in diversi comuni, devo fare 5 versamenti dell'addizionale comunale? C'è un importo minimo di versamento?
Es. Cormano . 3.45
     Paderno Dugnano . 9,90
     Bollate . 11,50
     Senago . 8,90
     Varedo . 15.30
Grazie per l'aiuto

----------


## missturtle

Il limite di versamento è di  1,03 quindi devi versarle tutte con il codice del comune relativo  :Stick Out Tongue:  mi spiace

----------


## StefanoPadova

Buonasera a tutti.
Solo ora mi sono accorto della problematica del cambio codice tributo.
Ho un 3860 da ravvedere di giugno scorso (è saltato lf24)
è ralativo a tre dipendenti che abitano in diversi comuni.
allora:
inserisco codice nuovo,
ma mi rimane dubbio per rateazione e codice comune (visto che sono 3) che faccio metto 0001 e faccio tre diverse righe ognuna per il rispettivo dipendente?
grazie :Confused:

----------

